# Shirt printing bleed through



## kingpin721 (Oct 23, 2010)

I am new to fabric sublimation and am having one major problem. After playing with temp., pressure and time to get the print right on a shirt, I end up with a "bleed through" on the other side of the shirt. Is there something I can use between the fron and back of the shirt to prevent this? I am pressing at 375 for 40 seconds med. high pressure. Also the print looks great on the shirt, but not much seems to come off of the paper.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

kingpin721 said:


> I am new to fabric sublimation and am having one major problem. After playing with temp., pressure and time to get the print right on a shirt, I end up with a "bleed through" on the other side of the shirt. Is there something I can use between the fron and back of the shirt to prevent this? I am pressing at 375 for 40 seconds med. high pressure. Also the print looks great on the shirt, but not much seems to come off of the paper.


Great question and by chance I just got off the phone with Jackson at Vapor Apparel. We do mostly cut and sew but I commented to him that one of the reasons we do not do more t-shirts is they are a royal pain to do and not the margins as the jerseys. one of our issues is what you described - blow through. Jackson commented if done correctly there should be no blow through on their shirts. He also directed me to one of their videos which is wll done - check it out.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhJj5mVJ1yU[/media]


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Bob, in addition to all the great info in the video posted by Mark, just 2 quick comments: 

usually for fabric printing light pressure is applied - not just to avoid press lines, but also to avoid flattening the texture of the garment. When lowering the pressure you may need to encrease your pressing time a little (you will have to experiment what works for you the best).

Some garments are thinner than others or the fabric texture is prone to ink bleeding through (i.e. mesh, organza) - butcher's paper between layerts of the garment should solve the bleed through problem.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

kingpin721 said:


> I am new to fabric sublimation and am having one major problem. After playing with temp., pressure and time to get the print right on a shirt, I end up with a "bleed through" on the other side of the shirt. Is there something I can use between the fron and back of the shirt to prevent this? I am pressing at 375 for 40 seconds med. high pressure. Also the print looks great on the shirt, but not much seems to come off of the paper.


 my wife does the T shirts but I think she uses 400 deg, 50 psi(medium) and 50 sec. Always uses paper inside the shirt to avoid bleed thru although I never see any, I think it happened once.


----------

